# CD/DVD Player not working.



## 400 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey i dont know anything about my computer besides ive had it for a couple years and about a month ago the CD/DVD player just stopped reading any type of CDs. When i put one in it sounds normal but nothing pops up on my desktop or in itunes/dvd player anymore. I dont wana go out and get a cleaning CD if it doesnt even read it or wateva. And im tryna avoid taking it into the shop if possible!?!

My computer is:
Mac OS X Version 10.4.4
Processor 1.83 GHz
Machine Model: iMac 4,1

(Iduno if that informations any help?)
Any help will be much appreciated!!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

A cleaning CD wouldn't make a difference. The fact that you can't see the drive tells me that its a more serious problem


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Does the drive appear in the list of drives in Disk Utilities?
(/Applications -> Utilities -> Disk Utility)

In System Preferences on the CD/DVD section have the settings been corrupted/changed to ignore the various media types?


----------



## trizzy (Mar 12, 2009)

i have recently been given a imac and so far no major problems but 1 minor annoyance, i am unable to load any of my photo cd's. i have been able to once just slide it in the side and it automatically loaded but now for some reason i can't get into any of the photo discs, they just automatically eject themselves after a few seconds. can any one help pls?


----------



## 400 (Mar 6, 2009)

Headrush:

"Does the drive appear in the list of drives in Disk Utilities?
(/Applications -> Utilities -> Disk Utility)

In System Preferences on the CD/DVD section have the settings been corrupted/changed to ignore the various media types?"

Nah. its like its having trouble reading it or something. It starts to process the disc (longer than the usual time it takes to start playing) then just ejects. I *have *been burning alota cds lately, Wether it matters or not?
(Thnx 4 the replies!)


----------

